# Fraternal Greeting from Eastern North Carolina



## Tony Siciliano (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello from Eastern NC.  My name is Tony.  I'm a Master Mason from Lafayette Lodge #83, A.F & A.M. 

I was raised in 2006, and was active in many masonic forums and websites.  From 2007 - 2010, my cable-tow was pulled pretty short (AD Marine, father to two young boys, etc.).  My schedule has stabilized and I'm finally back in Lodge.

I'm happy to have found an active forum.  The vast majority of the sites I used to frequent are gone, or haven't been updated in a couple of years.  I'm pretty bummed about that... 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to some interesting discussions and good Masonic education.

Tony Siciliano
Lafayette Lodge #83
M∴M∴


----------



## Stephen (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello!

I was born and have family in Morehead City, NC. I live in Virginia now but would love to one day visit the lodges of my home.
Welcome to the forums and if I become a Mason I will look forward to calling you a brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Bro. Tony!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 10, 2011)

Brother Tony,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bro. Tony!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome my Carolina brother.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------

